# Richmond Park



## cameramanjim (23 Oct 2010)

Bike: Single speed Charge Plug
Age 54
Went for my first ride round Richmond Park on Friday. I´d already cycled for about 90 mins when I arrived at Roehampton Gate, and I turned left rather than going straight on, as the other cyclists who arrived just before me had done.
After a mile or so I encountered what seemd to me to be a massive hill and couldn´t make it to the top. Got off and pushed the last 100 yards or so  After that it was agreat ride being mainly downhill.  I now feel I should have another go and see if I can make it to the top.
Question: Is this feasible? Was I being a bit feeble? With gears I imagine it´s no problem but I´m trying to get fit (high BP) so want to keep trying on the SS. Should I just go anti-clockwise?

Also I was wearing cleats for the first time without a problem until.... arriving the cafe after my lap I forgot about the cleats and you guessed it, toppled over in front of a load of bike hirers. Mucho embarrassment. 

Overall I cycled just under 30 miles which was ok (I´m incresing distance slowly) and got home feeling brilliant, despite a slightly bruised hand!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2010)

If you take a look at Bikeradar, Jim, there is? (used to be ) 'The Richmond Park Three Lap Challenge'. Everyone's times are published, along with height, weight, pre-tax income etc, and it makes for a fanciful read. Have a look and see if you can do better.
I did 54 minutes (about) when I was your age...for three laps. I think.
Well done on continuing - it doesn't matter if you walk. It would matter if you never realised just how difficult things can get when riding a bike!
Good luck.


----------



## gbs (23 Oct 2010)

Jim, the hill that defeated you, no surprise if on fixed, is Broomfield; quite sharp but not long. It is easier anticlockwise but the oppo of Broomfield is Dark Hill coming away from Kingston Gate; not many get up that at speeds in excess of 15kph . So either way fixed gear will present a challenge, IMO.


----------



## jimboalee (24 Oct 2010)

gbs said:


> Jim, the hill that defeated you, no surprise if on fixed, is Broomfield; quite sharp but not long. It is easier anticlockwise but the oppo of Broomfield is Dark Hill coming away from Kingston Gate; not many get up that at speeds in excess of 15kph . So either way fixed gear will present a challenge, IMO.



How steep is it?


----------



## gadders (24 Oct 2010)

No, you weren't being feeble... nothing to feel guilty or ashamed about, just having a nice walk


----------



## trj977 (25 Oct 2010)

Doubt I could do that hill on a SS. I prefer anti-clock because of the roundabouts but I tend do alternate laps, turning at the Kingston Gate roundabout, just to relieve boredom.


----------



## cameramanjim (25 Oct 2010)

trj977 said:


> Doubt I could do that hill on a SS. I prefer anti-clock because of the roundabouts but I tend do alternate laps, turning at the Kingston Gate roundabout, just to relieve boredom.



Hoping to have another go at the hill tomorrow morning. Or I might try the anticlockwise 3 lap challenge (3 laps in under 60 mins). 
I think I´ll ignore the clock just aim to get round at this stage!
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Greenbank (25 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> How steep is it?



Broomfield Hill is about, or just over, 10% I'll check my GPX tracklogs in the morning (I should get a reasonably accurate answer based on 60+laps worth of data.)

It's certainly a nasty shock to the system for someone not expecting it.

Go back a few times and you'll crack it.

Anti-clockwise laps don't have anything as steep as Broomfield but, obviously, you'll do the same amount of climbing overall. Anti-clockwise is also easier as you are only turning left (or going straight on) at the 5 roundabouts; much easier than having to turn right across the majority of the car traffic.


----------



## cameramanjim (26 Oct 2010)

Greenbank said:


> It's certainly a nasty shock to the system for someone not expecting it.
> Go back a few times and you'll crack it.
> Anti-clockwise laps don't have anything as steep as Broomfield



Ok feeling pretty pathetic now. Cycled to RP today and thought I´d just do a ´speedy´ lap anti-clockwise. Well managed a very slow 25 mins in the wind and rain, which included getting off and pushing up the last bit of Dark Hill.  
Still, despite being cold, wet (& not to mention, defeated) I still felt good for doing the ride. It´s early days, and if I keep putting in the miles hopefully I´ll improve. I´ve not been fit for a good few years now.
I then went for my heart scan at the hospital and got the all clear which eleveated the mood somewhat!
Am looking at buying a Condor Squadra which should help tame the hills!


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

Does Richmond Park have a cycling speed limit?


----------



## cameramanjim (27 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Does Richmond Park have a cycling speed limit?



The speed limit is 20mph and I guess that applies to bikes as well as cars?


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

cameramanjim said:


> The speed limit is 20mph and I guess that applies to bikes as well as cars?




So the best you can do is measure the distance and calc the target time based on a constant 20mph.


----------



## davidg (3 Dec 2010)

does anyone have an idea of the state of the road surface in richmond park? Is it a no go for tomorrow morning?


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Dec 2010)

Richmond Park is one of the few roads in the country where the speed limit applies to bicycles as well as cars. The normal law on speeding specifically refers to motorised vehicles. The bylaw in Richmond Park just says vehicles.

Having done 34 mph downhill, I was most disappointed that there were no police there. I quite fancied having a framed speeding ticket in my bathroom.


----------

